# How to keep brake discs clean?!



## pipster101 (Jan 11, 2011)

I'm sorry that this is probably the stupidest question ever, but I am a newbie so please bear with me!

I just had new brake discs fitted on my MGF which are great, but they are already starting to get a little corroded and looking crap. I'm not sure whether they got salt on them or whether it's too damp in the car's garage, but I'd like to keep them looking shiny and new.

When I cleaned the alloys recently the cleaner cleaned up the calipers and the surface of the discs a little, but obviously I didn't want to start trying to clean them up and scratch them. Since then the calipers have started getting a white surface substance on them.

What can I put on the discs to clean them - without taking the wheel off - and keeping them shiny? Also, any recommendations about keeping the calipers clean too would be great.

Thanks in advance.


----------



## -Kev- (Oct 30, 2007)

if its surface rust on the parts the pads touch, a drive will remove it. any rust on the hub part can be sanded / wirebrushed and painted on


----------



## Jamie-O (Jan 28, 2010)

What he said ^


----------



## pipster101 (Jan 11, 2011)

Thanks guys. I think my garage, which is very damp, must be making them rust up again very quickly after driving. I need to give the car a good drive and see if it makes a difference, especially to the back ones. Cheers


----------



## eurodriver (May 9, 2010)

wash, take a for a spin n park and don't drive it they will stay clean  

I bought ****** Ultra cross drilled brake rotors for my mercedes 2 months ago, they are coated and baked and they still haven't rusted!!! thats the first brake rotors i have owned that didnt rust within the 1st week!


----------



## Aaran (Sep 18, 2007)

ebc aftermarket disks are zinc coated i think


----------



## -Kev- (Oct 30, 2007)

Aaran said:


> ebc aftermarket disks are zinc coated i think


but will contain iron and still rust...


----------



## james_death (Aug 9, 2010)

The discs will always get some surface rust and straight off after a run with some brake application hence the often first squeak when the brakes applied.
There is a proper disc cleaner often referred to as brake dust remover but this is simply for cleaning pads and discs that may be lightly contaminated to remove grease off fingers etc.


----------



## viperfire (Apr 10, 2007)

Aaran said:


> ebc aftermarket disks are zinc coated i think


ebc discs rust worse than bmw mini stock discs


----------



## A18XVM (Nov 16, 2009)

The discs on my Mini rust when I wash the car


----------



## nickygixer-k5 (Jul 7, 2009)

A18XVM said:


> The discs on my Mini rust when I wash the car


Water + metal = rust


----------



## Trophy#185 (Jan 28, 2008)

:lol: Use them


----------



## Derbyshire-stig (Dec 22, 2010)

just fit ceramic discs, what`s a few grand if you want perfection


----------



## Repo (Jun 23, 2010)

nickygixer-k5 said:


> Water + metal = rust


Depends on the metal.


----------



## big ben (Aug 25, 2009)

Derbyshire-stig said:


> just fit ceramic discs, what`s a few grand if you want perfection


:lol:


----------



## RichyVR (Apr 28, 2007)

Repo said:


> Depends on the metal.


True, but you don't often see solid gold brake disks, Or even Platinum 

Mercury doesn't rust either, but I can see making brake disks out of that a bit problematic


----------



## ITHAQVA (Feb 20, 2011)

RichyVR said:


> True, but you don't often see solid gold brake disks, Or even Platinum
> 
> Mercury doesn't rust either, but I can see making brake disks out of that a bit problematic


:lol::lol::lol::lol::lol::lol:


----------

